# Reptizoo or exoterra?



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I have been on a hunt for an exoterra 24x18x18 tank. I recently saw that reptizoo has the exact size I am looking for. has anyone owned a reptizoo tank? is it better, worse or the same as an exo terra? thanks!


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

The Reptizoo tanks appear to be missing vents beneath the doors, which is one of the main benefits of the Exo Terra tanks.


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

how are the vents under the doors important?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

They impart an air exchange dynamic that has proven itself beneficial. 

Is the reptizoo encl the one with a screen portion on the sides? 

The screen portion on the sides that are at immediate animal contact could be ok in some situations and not ok for many, imo.


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

the one I was looking at is all glass. But it dose have a mesh top.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I see that in an older thread of yours you were talking about liking a heavily planted look, and someone commented that the more plants you have, the better ventilation you need since they tend to block air flow. The ideal air flow scenario is a vent strip at the top back of the tank that will allow hot air to rise out of the tank, which in turn will create a subtle current all the way to the vents at the bottom of the doors drawing in cooler air. This diagonal current through the tank seems to result in the most thorough air exchange and helps keep both plants and frogs healthy. Some people use fans to mix air on top of this passive ventilation, some swear by the passive ventilation alone.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Angie9010 (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

FYI, the new Repti Zoo vivariums do have vents under the doors.


----------

